# white inks for direct digital printing



## dareedb (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi,
My name is Darko, and I coming from Serbia. I have a lot experience with digital printing, especially with MIMAKI printers. I am looking for white inks for direct digital printing on T-shirts. Who is the best producer of white inks for direct digital printing and how can I contact them?
Waiting for urgent reply
Darko


----------



## tomtv (Feb 6, 2007)

Darko,

Do you play for the Orlando Magic?

just a little joke.

In my opinion the Dupont white ink is the best for the average, lower priced white ink. You can get it from most of the direct to garment printer distributors if they carry one of the brands using white ink from Dupont. 


Tom


----------



## dareedb (Feb 21, 2007)

Dear Tom,
Thank you for this information. If you have any contacts I will appreciate if you can forward it to me. Do you have any experience with white inks for direct digital printing? Did you test by yourselves and if you did on which printer?
Waiting for your urgent reply
Best regards
Darko


----------



## tomtv (Feb 6, 2007)

Darko,

We have used the white ink from dupont with the flexi-jet. i have been around the t-jet using the same white ink and have also spent quite a bit of time around the DTG with dupont white also.

What type of machine do you have that you are wanting white ink? you will need to have a rip that will work for the white to work properly.

Tom


----------



## dareedb (Feb 21, 2007)

Dear Tom,
I have MIMAKI GP604D model, and I think that their software Raster link can work with white inks, I just need to find white inks, that works properly
Waiting for your urgent reply
Best regards
Darko


----------



## tomtv (Feb 6, 2007)

I am not sure at all about these white inks in that mimaki as these inks are for textiles, cotton, so i would speak to your mimaki rep for clarification.

tom


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

WASH TEST
will not
and
cannot tell
which machine is good or bad.
WASH TEST
will tell
which ink they used
and
how the operator CURE the ink.


----------



## Mony42 (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi, i am new here. I am from Romania. Please help me with a problem: i have a digital printing machine G-JET from POLYPRINT and it have white ink but the price for this ink is very expensive. If you can tell me please from where i can get white ink WB for this machine at a goo price. Thanks


----------



## basilietto (Apr 7, 2008)

Mony42 said:


> Hi, i am new here. I am from Romania. Please help me with a problem: i have a digital printing machine G-JET from POLYPRINT and it have white ink but the price for this ink is very expensive. If you can tell me please from where i can get white ink WB for this machine at a goo price. Thanks


Hello, you can get white inks from several manufacturers, however it is expensive. I can give you more details off line since I am not sure I can name names here. Please contact me at "[email protected]" . Please understand also that digital printing using white inks is a very slow and expensive process. You would be much better off using a dual digital printing and analog screening process. This way you can increase your production by 4-5 times and reduce the cost of production as well.


----------

